# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Jaki probiotyk najlepszy?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Moja 2-letnia córeczka dostała antybiotyk na anginę ropną i pediatra wspomniał o probiotyku do stosowania jako osłona. Jaki probiotyk jest najlepszy? Internet aż huczy od ilości nazw i reklam.

----------


## iwona8989

Ja sprawdzam na efarmaceuta.pl, mają szeroki wykaz leków i wiele opinii. Możesz też zadać pytanie farmaceucie ja tak robię, gdy mam jakiś problem. Zerknij sobie myślę, że ci to pomoże. Ja również mam czasem dylemat jeśli chodzi o dzieci, bo jest wiele leków, a wiadomo, tutaj nie może to być eksperyment.

----------


## Jarok

Najlepiej zapytać w aptece bo w internercie zasypują człowieka reklamami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a aptece czasami farmaceuci bardzo dobrze potrafia doradzić  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja podawałam dziecku Dicoflor i całkiem dobrze się sprawdzał nawet przy kolkach

----------

